# S&W Model 642-2 CT



## FoggyPete (Nov 13, 2008)

My first snubbie... still unfired as of this writing:










Foggy


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

FoggyPete said:


> ... still unfired as of this writing


Why?!?!?!? :smt082

Nice revolver you've got there.:smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## FoggyPete (Nov 13, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Why?!?!?!? :smt082
> 
> Nice revolver you've got there.:smt023
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff...

Just no time to get to the range, plus kind of saving coin in order to buy ammo.

Foggy


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good looking revolver! Great picture.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Since you have laser grips, you can get a lot of very valuable practice, before you even go to the range. The 642 is a great revolver. The staged trigger enables you to slow-fire it almost as if you were firing single action.

Practice holding the dot on something and squeezing off without moving the dot. I promise you that if you do this a lot, it will improve your trigger control on every DA handgun you fire. I have one just like yours, and it is one of the guns I never intend to sell. It is surprisingly accurate, once you adapt to the short sighting radius and master the laser.


----------

